# Hitchhiker Snail from New Plants - Need ID



## LotusFlower (Feb 1, 2017)

I bought plants for my 5 gallon tank and it is about 3.5 weeks old. I just today noticed a hitchhiker!!! 

The snail is small with a rounded shell that has black specs on it. I don't see a head or body; it appears to be fully enclosed within the shell but still is moving. See below pics.

Can anyone help ID this guy? Pest or friendly roommate?

Thank you!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Leopard (brown spotted) Ramshorn snail. It will grow to a size of quarter. 


Some people consider ramshorns pests. Others consider them pets. I quite like them. I would keep it.


----------



## seemsligit (Nov 24, 2016)

people consider them pests because they breed quiet readily with available food and the babies are small enough to go up into the filter which i guess can cause some issues. if you want to limit numbers of snails, limit how much uneaten food is in the tank. 

otherwise they can be useful for eating dead plant matter and most types of algae (i don't think they eat hair algae though)

honestly i think it's fun to watch snails, even if they end up everywhere


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I lover ramshorns. I had a pink ramshorn pair that had 8+ clutches. None of the babies, except one, made it. I have a fish that apparently loves to eat baby snails.


----------



## LotusFlower (Feb 1, 2017)

Thank you everyone. It is nice to hear that you guys are tolerant of this species. Admittedly I have mixed thoughts as I'm not really a lover of snails. 

I am however thinking of some shrimp tank mates for my betta. He is a curious yet placid guy that never flares or shows overt aggression. I'm hoping all will work out.

Do cherry red shrimp eat snails? I might keep the snail if it might potentially be a food source for a family of shrimp.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

Shrimp won't eat snails but unless you get a lot more cover/plants, the Betta will eat the shrimp. Shrimp are not easy to successfully keep with Betta or any other predator because they stress and weaken. In this state they can't move fast enough to get away. Water parameters must be perfect; the slightest amount of Ammonia or Nitrite or high Nitrates will also weaken/kill them. People blame the deaths on the Betta but few healthy shrimp in an appropriate habitat are killed by Betta.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't think CRS eat snails. 


Some snails are good for aquariums. They eat decaying plants and as long as there is too much food, they wouldn't reproduce much. You'll just have to keep your tanks clean. 


I've never had a snail problem myself. Online purchased plants that I got in December came with some snail eggs, at least three or four egg sacks. I noticed the eggs after they started hatching. I don't really see snails now. Probably three. Somehow snails don't last long in my tank...? I saw one of them eating diatom on the glass. They are not that bad. 


I wouldn't worry much.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have pond snails that hitchhiked on some Ancharis. Just don't overfeed the tank to try to prevent overbreeding.


----------

